

Europe's quixotic plan to "clean" the Internet of terrorists - Mistone
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/europes-quixotic-plan-to-clean-the-internet-of-terrorists/

======
mtgx
Has there been an epidemic of terrorists in the past 10 years or something?
Why are all Governments starting to act as if the danger is 1000x greater than
it really is?

~~~
Piskvorrr
A population living in fear is a population easily controlled. (Note that
"terror" is a synonym to "fear"; _now_ who's the real terrorist?) Also note:
any opposition to the dictator in the nearby Belarus gets labelled
"terrorists"; I assume the EU is envious of this capability?

